# New Procedures for the medical in the recruiting process



## Hawkeye (16 Mar 2007)

I was at the montreal Recruiting office last night to bring in a paper that was missing out of my file and i was talking with the recruiter and he was telling me that the next call i will get will be to do my Aptitude test as for the medical well he told me that from now on they do it after ive been enrolled and on my way to bmq in st jean that the medicals are done on site once you get to bmq usually in st jean just thought i'd pass this along ...


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (16 Mar 2007)

yea my friend in bmq right now was telling me that. i thought maybe he was a little confused. Im glad they are trying to make the process easier. I also heard that if you dont pass the excerise test they may put you into a pre-bmq. to get you into better shape first. anyone hear of this? ???


----------



## Hawkeye (16 Mar 2007)

thats quite possible ive heard that too but i cant really confirm it maybe it would be a good idea to pin this so people will know what the new procedure is of course a mod would probably have to certify this information


----------



## Bobby Rico (16 Mar 2007)

I can't really say anything on the medical- as far as I know they still do medical at the same time as your aptitude test.  It wouldn't make any sense to do the initial medical at basic, simply because if you fail your medical due to some reason beyond your control, and you're already sitting there at St. Jean or wherever, it seems a little ill-conceived to have them bus you back to wherever you came from since a serious medical condition would prevent you from taking training.

As far as the physical fitness thing goes- yes, there is a Remedial fitness platoon (previously known as warrior platoons) for people who are presently unable to fulfill the basic fitness requirements to begin basic training.  There are many topics on this, I suggest you use the search if you're interested in more details.


----------



## Pea (16 Mar 2007)

I just applied last week and completed my medical at the Edmonton recruiting center this Tuesday, so they are still doing medicals here at this time.


----------



## Sixshooter (17 Mar 2007)

my medical just expired and im rebooked for tuesday, so yeah, medicals are still done at the recruiment center here too.


----------



## Hawkeye (17 Mar 2007)

well according to a recruiter and a cpl at the montreal recruiting center they no longer do the medicals there and like i said earlier they are now done in st jean


----------



## xo31@711ret (17 Mar 2007)

I've heard this same discussion about a year ago, just before I released after doing 4 years at a recruiting center doing medicals. If it happens, it will be (one of) the most moronic, conceived concept to try to save time and money that i have ever heard in the 24+ years I had in the the regs. I cannot tell you how many persons I have seen that initially told me and recruiters that they have no medical conditions or problems until I delved and discussed their cases with them during a medical: some classics: manic depressives; schizophrenics; anxiety disorders; so-called mild asthmatics who require 2 or 3 different puffers/other meds 2 or 3 times a day (but hey, they don't think they have a problem); persons with more hardware in ankles or knees than bone; previous heart attacks; people who have tried to forge medical letters ( one idiot used pencil and misspelled his doctors name for crissakes);etc etc etc; I can only see St. Jean or wherever not only having a PAT platoon, but a PU platton (personnel unfit) and PAM platoon (personnel awaiting medical release). What a waste of money, time, personnel and resources.

 The military tops have got to start thinking in the future and not so-called quick band-aid / gun tape solutions (  : yeah, good luck there)


----------



## Donut (17 Mar 2007)

It's not about saving $, X031, it's that we really need to free up the PA and Med Techs to go somewhere warm and dry.

I'm sure the release sections will be busy with irreg enrollments, but, hey, that's not a CFMG thing, right?   ;D


----------



## xo31@711ret (17 Mar 2007)

True Para, but who's going to do the medicals at St. Jean? The overworked under manned med staff there?  About 40% or more of the med staff at the recruiting centers (well, for the four years I was at one- released last year) were reserve pers - those who released after 20+ years or service. There are plenty of x- PA's / snr medics who are willing to work at CFRC's (I'm one of 'em - a recruiting center wants me, have all the paper work in, course reports / certificates; redid an express test - exempt, but having some 'minor' problems I believe with PRL med).


----------



## recruited (20 Mar 2007)

I just did my medical and interview at cfrc vancouver and there were a few others that did that day as well.


----------



## pylon (20 Mar 2007)

Any chance you've mistaken MEDICAL for FITNESS???



kc


----------



## Keebler (20 Mar 2007)

I know i had my medical completed in january so i cant confirm for sure, but when i was interviewed they referred to it as a physcial...so maybe there is some miscommunication or mixup. I cant see them actually skipping the medical until you get to basic. What about the nice forms they make you get filled out by your doctor, how can that get done when you are in basic?  I physically had to drive to Edmonton to see a different doctor because he would not sign the form for the doctor that worked there previously who was now elsewhere and not able to locate. I cant see them flying me to another province to get the form filled out because of the doctor and i cant see them saying go home either because of that! But i have no idea, just my 2cents.


----------



## goingback (20 Mar 2007)

Doesn't make much sense to me, Like Keebler I had to get additional forms filled out by my Doctor to go to the review board. How would they deal with that in St. Jean seems it would cost alot more to be sending people back and forth for things like that.


----------



## BushmasterBob (20 Mar 2007)

There still doing medical's over at CFRC Windsor as far as I know.  I'm also waiting for ultrasounds and the ok's from my doctor before I get to go.


----------



## Pea (20 Mar 2007)

Well my file got held back from yesterday's selection board because they didn't submit my eye glass prescription form with my medical I had done a few days earlier.. so they are definitely still doing "Medicals" here in Edmonton.


----------



## Remius (20 Mar 2007)

I'm in recruiting and haven't even heard of this, not even in the rumour mill.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Mar 2007)

Could this be a case of Montreal and St Jean being sufficiently close so as to have the medicals done in St Jean instead of at the recruiting centre?


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Mar 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> yea my friend in bmq right now was telling me that. i thought maybe he was a little confused. Im glad they are trying to make the process easier. I also heard that if you dont pass the excerise test they may put you into a pre-bmq. to get you into better shape first. anyone hear of this? ???



Reference the questions on completing/not completing the CF EXRESS Test early in BMQ...this info is current as of last month.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57242.0.html


----------



## Donut (21 Mar 2007)

Crantor said:
			
		

> I'm in recruiting and haven't even heard of this, not even in the rumour mill.




This was brought up at a recent 1HSG Ops Conf.  The PA and Med Techs at CFRC are no longer "untouchable" for deployments, so I suspect that's why they're no longer doing them at some CFRC; the staff have gone to A'Stan.  

I don't know what the final plan was for replacing them...reserves, civis, or, like the Remedial Fitness units, test at St J and irreg enrollment/release if they're not sorted out by end BMQ.


----------



## Remius (21 Mar 2007)

No offense but we are talking rumour and heresay at this time.  Nobody should take this as gospel and guessing isn't going to help.  Remember when people thought we were going to take landed immigrants again?  Never happened.

Don't read too much into this until or even if this becomes concrete.  Find a credible source first.


----------



## Remius (21 Mar 2007)

Here is a more likely scenario.

Applicant: When do I do my physical
Recruiter: Physical?  That's done when you go on BMQ now,
Applicant: In St-Jean?
Recruiter: Yes.  It's a new thing this year and a change to the way we did things.
Applicant: Ok thanks.

That could be understood to be both a medical or a pt test.


----------



## -Dutchie- (7 Apr 2007)

Well i've had everything done at CFRC, i've done my aptitude, interview and my medical/physical(whatever you wanna call it) done almost 2 weeks ago. So i guess their still doing the Medicals at CFRC Calgary, my paperwork is still in Ottawa or wherever they have to go and im currently in the bottleneck position, just waiting for the call. It had to be looked over again due to the fact that i was born with Hepatitis B, but as far as i my knowledge goes; i can still join with this right?


----------



## Donut (7 Apr 2007)

-Dutchie- said:
			
		

> i was born with Hepatitis B, but as far as i my knowledge goes; i can still join with this right?



My opinion, and my opinion only, but I hope not.

No one here can answer that for you...that's why the file's on Borden for review.  It'll be up to the reviewing Medical Officers and whatever specialists they consult with on these matters to determine that.

PMT


----------



## -Dutchie- (7 Apr 2007)

yeah for sure, i completely understand. the doctor who did my medical told me i pretty much have nothign to worry about, i've NEVER had a problem with it in my life so she said not to really worry about it. So i have my fingers crossed lol


----------



## scoobydoo (11 Jul 2007)

I applied in May, took the aptitude test.. the following week had the medical and the interview done.. They still do the medical at the RC here in Moncton.. the physical test is done at basic training...that is what the Captain at the RC told me...


----------



## BC Old Guy (16 Jul 2007)

Medicals are still being done at the Recruiting Centres.  Physical Fitness evaluation/testing for Reg F is done at St Jean.  Sometimes the two get confused because some people call the medical a 'physical', since the medic does a number of tests to your body.


----------



## Meridian (17 Jul 2007)

Indeed... I just spoke with a recruiter from CFRC Montreal and he told me I needed to bring in a new application form so that they could book the Med and Interview (CFAT and VFS are already done).   So either it was a glitch, or a miscommunication, either way, seems to be back on track.


----------



## Bandit1 (17 Jul 2007)

So the PF test is in St. Jean and that entails running (or step test?), pushups, situps and hand grip test - is there anything that I'm missing??


----------



## Meridian (17 Jul 2007)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> So the PF test is in St. Jean and that entails running (or step test?), pushups, situps and hand grip test - is there anything that I'm missing??



This is  actually well documented in other threads.
Beep Test, pushups, situps, hand grip.


----------



## Bandit1 (17 Jul 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> This is  actually well documented in other threads.
> Beep Test, pushups, situps, hand grip.



Thank you Sir, I'll seek the info!  The newbie appreciates the feedback.


----------



## tutorisland (23 Sep 2008)

I go for interview and medical next week, what takes place? and what forms will they hand me? If successful when will I go to Que.?


----------



## whitey (23 Sep 2008)

I went for my medical and i guess i sucked reading the eye chart, i thought the o's were q's and the c's kinda looked like q's too anyways. They gave me a piece of paper and told me that i had to get my eyes checked and mail the results back. So I went to the Optomatrist and was told I have 20/20 vision and my eyes were 100% healthy. I was wondering once they got this piece of paper does it usually take long for them to update my file and call me? I'm just wondering if this stupid thing is going to set me back a few weeks or not. Originally I was told that it was possible for me to be going to Oct 1st BMQ...


----------



## jcph90 (25 Sep 2008)

guys and girls look at how old this post is.


----------



## BC Old Guy (26 Sep 2008)

tutorisland said:
			
		

> I go for interview and medical next week, what takes place? and what forms will they hand me? If successful when will I go to Que.?



There are 3 parts to the Medical.

Part 1 consists of a health questionnaire, vision test, colour vision test, hearing test, urine sample, pulse, blood pressure, height and weight. (I'm working from memory, so I may have missed something).   All of this is  recorded on a single form, which stays with the medic.

Part 2 consists of a followup to any areas identified during the Part 1.  For instance,, if you had broken your arm as a young child, you would have indicated that on the questionnaire, and the PA would then ask you questions about the details of the break, which arm, where, when and see if there is any residual effects.

During Part 2 the PA may decide that there is a need for further medical information.  You would be given a form to have your family doctor to provide the details that are required for the medical staff to make a decision on medical suitability.

Part 3 consists of sending the entire file to Ottawa, where the medical staff reviews the recommendations of the PA, and authorizes the medical.


----------



## BC Old Guy (26 Sep 2008)

whitey said:
			
		

> I was wondering once they got this piece of paper does it usually take long for them to update my file and call me? I'm just wondering if this stupid thing is going to set me back a few weeks or not. Originally I was told that it was possible for me to be going to Oct 1st BMQ...



The length of time it takes to update your file depends on what info the Optometrist reported, and whether they provided the info the medics were looking for.  The length of time will also depend on how long it takes the optometrist to complete the report and send it to the CFRC.

Followup with the CFRC to see if the medics have the info from the optometrist, and the status of your file.  It is getting a little close to the 1 Oct date for being loaded on that course, but it is not impossible - just unlikely.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (26 Sep 2008)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> There are 3 parts to the Medical.
> 
> Part 1 consists of a health questionnaire, vision test, colour vision test, hearing test, urine sample, pulse, blood pressure, height and weight. (I'm working from memory, so I may have missed something).   All of this is  recorded on a single form, which stays with the medic.
> 
> ...



That's about how it goes.  Although now we do waist measurement, and calculate the BMI.  

_Whitey:_
Turn around depends on a number of factors, and can occasionally take a few weeks.  Keep in mind that no news is good news from the medical world (99.9% of the time)  Give your recruiting centre 2-3 wks after handing in the info then call up and see what's going on.  Althoug I agree with BC Old Guy, 1st Oct BMQ seems a wee bit unlikely at this point, more likely it'll be the Mid Oct BMQ, or Nov.  Just hang in there, it will happen.


Edited for Spelling hit the wrong button


----------

